# First Ever Kids! Posy and Clover



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

The first kids ever to be born on the farm! Tulip (Nigerian Dwarf mix bred to a mini Mancha) had healthy twins this afternoon, one boy (Clover) and one girl (Posy). They are adorable and Tulip is a great momma.

Posy is the brown and white with the Mancha ears, and Clover is the grey, white, black and tan male.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Congratulations! The first ones are always special. But then again they all are lol. Have fun with your new babies!


----------



## fainthearted (Feb 28, 2012)

Loving those ears cute kids!!!


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Cool twins did you use the skids for that goat house I've seen a few do that


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh my goodness they are cute!


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

imthegrt1 said:


> Cool twins did you use the skids for that goat house I've seen a few do that


Their house is made of old privacy fence pieces I got for free.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

That's the same thing I'm doing to cool


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

They are so cute! I can't wait for my lamancha that we bred to our nigerian dwarf to kid now! We still have 2 months but I am so excited after seeing these 2 adorable kids!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

They are adorable! You asked in another thread about how to tell if they are polled. Looking at their heads, I think they are both horned. Posy I'm almost certain; Clover I'm not so sure.


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## HCavin (Nov 9, 2012)

Wonderful news. Are girl is back in the breeding pen after a failed breeding in Dec. I can't wait for babies!!


----------

